

Ask YC: Apple Camera Hack? Peeping Tom 2.0? - macuser1

	I was in a cafe the other day and while using their open wireless decided to get some work done. As I surfed the web... all of a sudden the light on my MacBook Pro Camera turned on!<p>I was not using any application or program that would make this happen. There were some crazy lookin techies in the room and I got kinda freaked... was it possible for someone to create a Mac Camera Hack?<p>Is it possible to even make an application where as the light would not even go on to tell me it was in use?<p>Creepy.
======
whatusername
On a related note -- watch out for the fact that the camera turns on
automatically with skype..

I had an awkward moment once chatting to my father - when I pointed out that
it didn't look like he was sitting in the study (in fact - I could see the
pillow behind him).

I'm sure we all know this - but just a usefule reminder. It made me decide
that I'd love any inbuilt camera on a pc of mine to have a physical switch to
turn it on/off (like my T60's wireless)

